# 2016 VW CC details



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

CC
• New 2.0T Trend model and R-line models
• MIB II infotainment systems with USB and VW Car-Net App-Connect on all models
• Content added to various trim lines
• New driver assistance features available

Lowering the price of entry to the CC lineup, the new 2.0T Trend model comes equipped with Bi-Xenon headlights with Daytime Running Lights; LED taillights; front foglights with chrome trim; V-Tex leatherette seating surfaces; 12-way heated and power adjustable front seats; leather-wrapped steering wheel, shift knob and parking brake; a 6.3-inch MIB II touchscreen radio with USB and VW Car-Net App-Connect; rearview camera; and a six-speed manual transmission.

For 2016, the already well-equipped 2.0T Sport and R-Line models add Keyless entry with push-button start. Two new R-Line trims join the lineup as well: The Executive model adds to the R-Line content with 18-inch Montauk aluminum-alloy wheels; black window moldings, mirror caps and grille accents; ambient lighting; panoramic sunroof; and leather seats. The Executive w/ Carbon model adds carbon leather seats and carbon décor and removes ambient lighting. The 3.6L VR6 4Motion Executive model gets new 18-inch Shanghai alloy wheels.

New driver assistance features enter the CC lineup as well. The 3.6L VR6 4Motion Executive model also receives Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC), Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking (Front Assist) and Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist).


----------



## hkk_life (Jun 4, 2002)

Confusingly worded announcement. First of all, how does a MY16 Trend differ from the existing 2015 Sport? Just omits navigation? Either way, good to see CC prices trending down to where they started in 2008 when it launched. A $29k CC is a much more compelling value than one at $44k. 

The PR makes it sound like there will be 3 separate R-Line models--or just 2? An Executive R-Line sounds intriguing. I am honestly surprised they haven't put the 3.6 out to pasture permanently for the US market. 

Does this mean we can finally get a manual transmission with factory leather seats & a sunroof on a CC?


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

hkk_life said:


> Does this mean we can finally get a manual transmission with factory leather seats & a sunroof on a CC?


----------



## HBird (Jul 9, 2013)

If only they could put the new MQB 2.0T in it, then I'd be sold.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

birdseed404 said:


> If only they could put the new MQB 2.0T in it, then I'd be sold.


that would be huge but doubt they would want to fork over the dough to make that happen. They'll hold it over to the next gen CC


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

birdseed404 said:


> If only they could put the new MQB 2.0T in it, then I'd be sold.


This, and 4motion. I would rather spend $40k on an AWD CC than a AWD Golf, but we can't all get what we want! The Golf R is still calling my name.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

hkk_life said:


> First of all, how does a MY16 Trend differ from the existing 2015 Sport?


17 inch "spa" wheels
bi-xenons without AFS
loses fog lights
loses car net
nav
kessy (sport gets kessy this year)


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

hkk_life said:


> Does this mean we can finally get a manual transmission with factory leather seats & a sunroof on a CC?



of course not


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

flipflp said:


> This, and 4motion. I would rather spend $40k on an AWD CC than a AWD Golf, but we can't all get what we want! The Golf R is still calling my name.


Yep, a 4mo 2.0T 6MT would have me in a second!!! Especially if it had the gen3 motor. Good grief, that would be nice.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

I was considering getting another CC, but I didn't want to get one and have the new generation CC come by the next year, that would suck.

Turns out the latest 2nd Generation CC should come out for the 2017 model year in Europe, we will probably get it in 2018 model year.

So, I can maybe do a 2 year lease on a 2016, and have it end right when I can get my hands on a 2018 2nd gen.


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

All the trims, options and stuf, absolutely EVERYthing is in my 2014 CC (turning 1yr old next month) already...
I'm not in the US, but I'm amazed what you guys have missed out so far. The driver assists are a treat, keyless entry is a must, ffs, and the leathers and electronic seats (driver & passenger) are kind of required.
From the skund of it, the current CC sold over there seems like a Lavida to me.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Can somebody post the actual order guide? Looks like some of the colors that were unique to the cc have been discontinued in Europe.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

NaK said:


> All the trims, options and stuf, absolutely EVERYthing is in my 2014 CC (turning 1yr old next month) already...
> I'm not in the US, but I'm amazed what you guys have missed out so far. The driver assists are a treat, keyless entry is a must, ffs, and the leathers and electronic seats (driver & passenger) are kind of required.
> From the skund of it, the current CC sold over there seems like a Lavida to me.


Well on the top US trim, things aren't so bad. About the biggest things missing are the driver aids and DSG transmission (4Mo+3.6 VR6). The '14 Exec 4Mo got full keyless, Carnet, and the foot swipe trunk opening feature. US has had most of the other "luxury" features since '11 or '12 on the top trim line, though no driver aids beyond RVC and parktronic.

I'll be in the market to replace my '13 4Mo in the next 6 months and the 2016 looks like they have added just enough (bye-bye RNS-510) to keep me strongly considering another one. Still wish they offered the Golf R engine or 2.5 TFSI 5 cyl, as well as offer the 19" Lugano wheel- one of the best looking VW wheels on a CC.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Can somebody post the actual order guide? Looks like some of the colors that were unique to the cc have been discontinued in Europe.


Pure white, deep black pearl, indium gray, reflex silver, night blue, harbor blue, black oak brown, and fortana red.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

*If this is the re-design !!*

http://www.autospies.com/images/use...volkswagen-cc-rendered-to-four-door-coupe.jpg

I LOVE IT


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

shawshank redemption said:


> Pure white, deep black pearl, indium gray, reflex silver, night blue, harbor blue, black oak brown, and fortana red.



Thanks. This means iron grey, island grey and light brown are no longer available. 
Not a great news for me I was almost ready to order a 2016 light brown 3.6 executive.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Faramarz1 said:


> Thanks. This means iron grey, island grey and dark brown are no longer available.
> Not a great news for me I was almost ready to order a 2016 light brown 3.6 executive.


Iron gray was dropped after 2013 model year. Black oak brown is the dark brown. Light brown metallic is dropped.


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

racerCC47 said:


> http://www.autospies.com/images/use...volkswagen-cc-rendered-to-four-door-coupe.jpg
> 
> I LOVE IT


I'm pretty sure that's the next gen cc, coming for 2017 most likely. That's the one I'm holding out for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

300_munkeys said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the next gen cc, coming for 2017 most likely. That's the one I'm holding out for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


That's just a rendering. There is a high possibility that next gen CC would be base on sports coupe gte concept.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

300_munkeys said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the next gen cc, coming for 2017 most likely. That's the one I'm holding out for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


You mean coming in the fall of 2017 as a model year 2018


----------



## volnedan (May 10, 2012)

My god these updates couldn't come fast enough. It feels like the interior of the CC has been outdated since 2011. My local dealer has a white/black R-Line manual sitting on the lot for over 6 months that they are practically begging me to take, but I can't get over the archaic 5" nav screen, lack of kessy, and over drab interior design.

Granted, I currently have a 2014 Infiniti Q50, which makes most other interiors look dated, but I would be more than happy with the latest GTI interior. The CC is the only real option of entry level luxury sport sedan with a manual transmission offered on the market, yet VW lets it get stale. 

Any word on when the 16MY release date?


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

volnedan said:


> My god these updates couldn't come fast enough. It feels like the interior of the CC has been outdated since 2011. My local dealer has a white/black R-Line manual sitting on the lot for over 6 months that they are practically begging me to take, but I can't get over the archaic 5" nav screen, lack of kessy, and over drab interior design.
> 
> Granted, I currently have a 2014 Infiniti Q50, which makes most other interiors look dated, but I would be more than happy with the latest GTI interior. The CC is the only real option of entry level luxury sport sedan with a manual transmission offered on the market, yet VW lets it get stale.
> 
> Any word on when the 16MY release date?



Agreed!

A loaded GLI comes with better options than most the CC's. I'm glad they're bringing more trim levels. Specifically, The R-Line Executive. Can't wait. 

If you really want to see how few our options really are, go build a CC in the UK: it's awesome!

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/new/volkswagen-cc-fl/home


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

One interesting tidbit I noticed in all these announcements is how some engines from VW are now approved for use with regular unleaded gas:



> Additionally, the majority of Volkswagen’s lineup now recommends use of regular gasoline, as opposed to premium fuel, saving owners money at the pump. Models approved for use with regular gas are CC VR6, Beetle, Beetle Convertible, Golf, Golf GTI, Golf SportWagen, Jetta, Jetta GLI, and Touareg.


What I'm not clear on is whether they've re-engineered something in the 2016 models that allowed them to recommend regular fuel, or if they're saying that ANY of these models even from past years are now OK to use regular per VW's recommendation.

Any opinions on that? I have been using premium gas for the past 12 years, since my W8 'required' it, and two VR6 engines since then which also 'required' it. Some gas stations have a mid-level gas at 91 octane, and I'll use that sometimes instead of the 95 octane...but does this mean that VW feels it's OK for any VR6 engine to use the standard 87 octane stuff from this point, or just the newer engines?


----------



## 300_munkeys (Mar 13, 2010)

shawshank redemption said:


> You mean coming in the fall of 2017 as a model year 2018


Where did you hear that? Everything I heard (as far as I can remember) was that it was coming in 2016. They had a concept already at a recent car show too.

Though perhaps that will be in Europe, and the US won't get it until 17? 

Here:
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1028956_vw-previews-new-design-language-next-cc-with-sport-coupe-gte-concept



















Though technically that's not really the new cc (I love that interior though!) but rumors are that it should arrive late next year or early 2017. Knowing VW, you're probably right and it will come in 2017 as a 2018 model.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

****.....this means our Gen 1 value is going to take a dive again!?!?!?  :thumbdown: dislike!!!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

teknodogg said:


> ****.....this means our Gen 1 value is going to take a dive again!?!?!?  :thumbdown: dislike!!!


so car makers shouldn't update a car thats been out for nearly 7 years so you can have better resale??


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

Any opinions on that? I have been using premium gas for the past 12 years, since my W8 'required' it, and two VR6 engines since then which also 'required' it. Some gas stations have a mid-level gas at 91 octane, and I'll use that sometimes instead of the 95 octane...but does this mean that VW feels it's OK for any VR6 engine to use the standard 87 octane stuff from this point, or just the newer engines?[/QUOTE]

The owners manual clearly states the minimum octane the engine requires. I have a 2.0 so no clue what the minimum is for the 3.6.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^
3.6 still requires premium...91 or better

Mine gets 93, since 91 is pretty rare to find here (87, 89, 93 are the usual options)


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

300_munkeys said:


> Where did you hear that? Everything I heard (as far as I can remember) was that it was coming in 2016. They had a concept already at a recent car show too.
> 
> Though perhaps that will be in Europe, and the US won't get it until 17?


Yes it is coming in 2016, but as a 2017 model. They already have the specs out for 2016, and its still the current 1st gen. 

The US will get a 2018 model the following year.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

zackiedawg said:


> One interesting tidbit I noticed in all these announcements is how some engines from VW are now approved for use with regular unleaded gas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most VWs have been "able" to run on 87 for a while now, it just isn't "recommended" by the mfr- I seem to recall seeing allowance for using 87 in several VW owner's manuals I've had, but usually in the context of limited use when 91 isn't available.

I'm no ECU expert, but from what I've picked up over the years is the base ECU maps for "premium fuel" are more or less set for ~91, however the system is always querying the knock sensors and adjusting fuel metering and timing accordingly to move those parameters to prevent detonation if any hint of knock is sensed. You will lose some peak power running 87 if you run the engine hard enough that knock will occur, whether it be high revving or hot weather or what have you.

Where I live, occasionally I've gotten 89 when filling up because some stations will charge 50 cents more per gallon for 91 (over 87 as base), but 89 is only 10 or 12 cents more. I can pay it, but on principal, I don't wish to support that garbage. Most of the time I'm filling 92 at Costco where it's only 25 cents more than the 87....


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

under-pressure said:


> I think most VWs have been "able" to run on 87 for a while now, it just isn't "recommended" by the mfr- I seem to recall seeing allowance for using 87 in several VW owner's manuals I've had, but usually in the context of limited use when 91 isn't available.


I have occasionally in the past used less than 91 in a pinch, and wasn't worried I was going to kill the car - but generally stay at the 91 or up recommendations. The only part I found strange was the wording in that announcement that the 3.6 VR6 engines were now 'recommended' for regular 87 stuff...since the engine itself hasn't likely changed one iota for 2016 compared to the previous versions, the only two possibilities I could think of were that the ECU had some remapping work done, or that they just really didn't need premium all along and they've finally decided to allow a recommendation of regular. That's why I wondered if it was retroactive for all the engines listed of any vintage, or only for the 2016 engines, and if only the 2016 engines, what was changed to allow that?



> Where I live, occasionally I've gotten 89 when filling up because some stations will charge 50 cents more per gallon for 91 (over 87 as base), but 89 is only 10 or 12 cents more. I can pay it, but on principal, I don't wish to support that garbage. Most of the time I'm filling 92 at Costco where it's only 25 cents more than the 87....


Pretty much the same reason I like to use the 91. There's only 1 gas station I know of anywhere within easy reach of me that has 91. All other stations seem to just have 87, 89 and 93-95. Luckily it happens that the gas station is directly on my commute home from work, so I pass it 5 days a week, making it the place I usually fill up. Along with being in a different county with lower country gas taxes than my home county, the 91 option is usually 30-40 cents cheaper than the super premium option...overall the difference in getting 91 there and getting the super-premium near home is about 90 cents a gallon. But if I could use 87 regular, that would drop the price easily another 40-50 cents.

I'm pretty much on the market for a new car anytime now - still thoroughly enjoying my CC Exec, but if the right car came along I'd jump. As it looks, nothing is coming our way that fits what I want/need, so I may be holding on for a while longer. I really hoped the '16 CC was going to be the all-new one - I'd kill for a 4-motion 5-door hatch lux model and some wilder color choices...but hatch & wagon is considered too strange for Americans, and most manufacturers decided Americans only wanted silver, black, grey, and white cars and keep all the nice colors inside and out away from us over here. And since I don't want to give up on AWD, that makes it even harder! Golf R is a consideration, but I really wanted the Sportwagen version...sadly no. Passat Wagon or Alltrack...sadly no. Golf Alltrack with a beefier engine option...sadly no. Audi S3 in sportback version...sadly no. And so on. When a car with wagon/hatch, performance engine and AWD does come to America that interests me - Volvo V60 Polestar, Audi A7/S7, Porsche Panamera, etc - the price is way above my mid-40s price point...while the pedestrian versions of the few that exist (BMW 3 wagon, base Volvo V60), the sport/performance aspect is underwhelming. There are probably 20 models in Europe I'd kill to have over here...AND in dozens of very cool custom hues and interior colors.


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

My manual released in China states I MUST use 95 octane gas.
China only has 92 and 95.
And they don't have TDI engines because the diesel is so bad, your engine will commit harakiri if you try that. FACT.
There isn't a single diesel on the market here other than local ****ing trucks who are made to run on beer if they had to.


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

[QUOTE
I'm pretty much on the market for a new car anytime now - still thoroughly enjoying my CC Exec, but if the right car came along I'd jump. As it looks, nothing is coming our way that fits what I want/need, so I may be holding on for a while longer. I really hoped the '16 CC was going to be the all-new one - I'd kill for a 4-motion 5-door hatch lux model and some wilder color choices...but hatch & wagon is considered too strange for Americans, and most manufacturers decided Americans only wanted silver, black, grey, and white cars and keep all the nice colors inside and out away from us over here. And since I don't want to give up on AWD, that makes it even harder! Golf R is a consideration, but I really wanted the Sportwagen version...sadly no. Passat Wagon or Alltrack...sadly no. Golf Alltrack with a beefier engine option...sadly no. Audi S3 in sportback version...sadly no. And so on. When a car with wagon/hatch, performance engine and AWD does come to America that interests me - Volvo V60 Polestar, Audi A7/S7, Porsche Panamera, etc - the price is way above my mid-40s price point...while the pedestrian versions of the few that exist (BMW 3 wagon, base Volvo V60), the sport/performance aspect is underwhelming. There are probably 20 models in Europe I'd kill to have over here...AND in dozens of very cool custom hues and interior colors.[/QUOTE]


You want this like I do, but for some what ever reason they won't sell it in America.

http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a5/s5-sportback.html


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Unless its a specialty model or a lux brand like AUDI/BMW... don't buy a VW in hopes it holds value. I learned that with this car. A CC mind as well be a Jetta.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

Actually, most luxury brands don't hold their value, they drop more percentage wise then any other segment. Has to do with perceived costs of ownership after warranty period. 

Also used car resale prices took a hit in the last couple of years because of the big influx in new car sales, which has hurt used car values as well.

I buy a used car usually every couple of years when I get bored with them, the CC is one of the few cars I've owned where I have decided to keep it beyond that 2 year window.


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

Almost every car made loses value, yes there are exceptions and they are few and far between and most people can't even afford them in the first place.

One should just buy what they like. Buy new keep it for at least 10 years and it won't really matter what it is worth by then you got you money's worth. 

After 10 years you will have gotten your moneys worth and if you took care of it a great car.

A friend has an 08 CLS500 he picked up in 10 for $35000 the original window sticker was in the car MSRP $75000. He was thinking of trading it recently and was offered 12-15k in trade. Not bad, however gas and maintenance is a killer. He just got new plugs and cables $1500 and that was not at the dealership. 16 plugs and 32 cables in that beast! He dumps about $5000 a year in maintenance alone. Sensors are always failing. Gas forgitaboutit ... It is his daily driver too.

No matter what way one choose's you are going to pay to play the question is how much do you want to pay?


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

I couldnt see spending 5k a year on maintenance. That's just insane. $420 a month, plus car payment, plus insurance, gas... :banghead:


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

how about a proper rline steering wheel, aluminum pedals, and black headliner in the rline finally FFS? that regular steering wheel is embarrassing in such a sexy car. oh and throw in the fender stereo at this price point rather than a base jetta-esque stereo and lets up the rline wheels to 19" while were at it, for $35k-$36k.

exec rline isnt appealing to me (and not at over $40k) because i like the chrome bits on the cc, nice and classy

make the rline a proper rline and make it appeal to the 25-35 year old crowd with the sporty bits and a nice stereo


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody heard when the '16s are going to hit dealer lots? I keep meaning to call my dealer and see what they say, just haven't made it a priority yet....


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

So I talked to my dealer yesterday and he tells me that for 2016, the 3.6 Exec 4Motion is not on his order sheets, which he just got in for the CC in the last day or so. To the best of his knowledge, there will only be FWD 2016 CCs. I'm not too excited about this, as the Golf R is the next best "VW" option and I'm more or less past that type of vehicle at this stage of life- Don't get me wrong, it would be fun and all, just not practical for me. I also don't think I want a left over 2015 CC 4Mo and have to keep using that old, laggy RNS-510.

Anyone heard anything different here?

An A4 is probably going to be it for me.....


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

under-pressure said:


> So I talked to my dealer yesterday and he tells me that for 2016, the 3.6 Exec 4Motion is not on his order sheets, which he just got in for the CC in the last day or so. To the best of his knowledge, there will only be FWD 2016 CCs. I'm not too excited about this, as the Golf R is the next best "VW" option and I'm more or less past that type of vehicle at this stage of life- Don't get me wrong, it would be fun and all, just not practical for me. I also don't think I want a left over 2015 CC 4Mo and have to keep using that old, laggy RNS-510.
> 
> Anyone heard anything different here?
> 
> An A4 is probably going to be it for me.....


Hes yanking your chain. It absolutely is on the order guide


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

shawshank redemption said:


> Hes yanking your chain. It absolutely is on the order guide


I hope you are right. Is this something you've seen in the flesh?

Plus, it doesn't really make sense for them to drop that unit from the model line up. It's already federalized and proportionate to the other CC trim levels, it can't really be any more of a loss to have one or two in inventory for each dealer.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

under-pressure said:


> I hope you are right. Is this something you've seen in the flesh?
> 
> Plus, it doesn't really make sense for them to drop that unit from the model line up. It's already federalized and proportionate to the other CC trim levels, it can't really be any more of a loss to have one or two in inventory for each dealer.


Yes the 2016 order guide.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

shawshank redemption said:


> Yes the 2016 order guide.


Thank you:beer: Good to know :thumbup:

So any idea when '16 CCs will start hitting dealer lots?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

under-pressure said:


> Thank you:beer: Good to know :thumbup:
> 
> So any idea when '16 CCs will start hitting dealer lots?



When the 15s disappear. A good sales manager would not accept a 16 CC until they are almost out of the 15s. 

If you want a 4motion, you might as well head to your dealer and put the order in.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^
> 3.6 still requires premium...91 or better
> 
> Mine gets 93, since 91 is pretty rare to find here (87, 89, 93 are the usual options)


Uh no.... WRONG!

I have a 3.6 4Motion. Manual States, premium preferred, but not required. 91 is not the minimum either. Standard old 87 RON in the USA will do just fine. That being said I put 93 in mine just because. But it doesn't REQUIRE 93.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

under-pressure said:


> Thank you:beer: Good to know :thumbup:
> 
> So any idea when '16 CCs will start hitting dealer lots?


Should be anytime. I remember negotiating a '14 R-line that was on the lot back in October of '14 IIRC.

I really wish VW would update the builder on their site for the '16s, I really want to see what the executive R-line looks like. Having a hard time picturing black window trim with the rest of the trim around the body in chrome, doesn't seem like it would work. Same with the black mirror caps and black bits on the grille. CC seems like a car that looks best with the shiny bits, but I'm interested to see the two new R-line trims. Pricing would be even better too. Kind of sucks you won't be able to see one in person on the lot though.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

The 3.6 is a high-compression DI engine that runs hot. I'm sure regular unleaded won't kill it, but I'd imagine that you'd be leaving significant performance, and perhaps fuel economy, on the table by not using premium.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

puma1552 said:


> Should be anytime. I remember negotiating a '14 R-line that was on the lot back in October of '14 IIRC.
> 
> I really wish VW would update the builder on their site for the '16s, I really want to see what the executive R-line looks like. Having a hard time picturing black window trim with the rest of the trim around the body in chrome, doesn't seem like it would work. Same with the black mirror caps and black bits on the grille. CC seems like a car that looks best with the shiny bits, but I'm interested to see the two new R-line trims. Pricing would be even better too. Kind of sucks you won't be able to see one in person on the lot though.


When I got my '13 in Oct of '12, the mid-cycle refresh CC had been on dealer lots for several weeks, perhaps a couple of months. I would expect with it being the same time of year they would have '16s on lots by now. My local VW dealer network already has probably 200+ units of every other '16 model on their lots already, but no CCs.

I'm pretty confident one of the dealerships will get in at least one '16 4Mo on allocation, it's just a matter of when. I really want to try the new MIB II w/ Nav before I buy, and preferably in a CC, to the extent that it's integrated with model specific features.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

under-pressure said:


> When I got my '13 in Oct of '12, the mid-cycle refresh CC had been on dealer lots for several weeks, perhaps a couple of months. I would expect with it being the same time of year they would have '16s on lots by now. My local VW dealer network already has probably 200+ units of every other '16 model on their lots already, but no CCs.
> 
> I'm pretty confident one of the dealerships will get in at least one '16 4Mo on allocation, it's just a matter of when. I really want to try the new MIB II w/ Nav before I buy, and preferably in a CC, to the extent that it's integrated with model specific features.


Yeah one of the dealers around here lists 4-5 '16s on their site now, but no pics for them yet so not sure if they are in stock or just on order and incoming.

Is there a link to the full order guide anywhere?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Uh no.... WRONG!
> 
> I have a 3.6 4Motion. Manual States, premium preferred, but not required. 91 is not the minimum either. Standard old 87 RON in the USA will do just fine. That being said I put 93 in mine just because. But it doesn't REQUIRE 93.


Where did I say it "REQUIRES" 93? :screwy:

Inside of your fuel door will say the minimum, and on my B7's 3.6 it says 91.

And even weirder, insert sarcasm here, per the EPA it even says "Premium Gasoline."
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Powe...&make=Volkswagen&model=CC 4motion&srchtyp=ymm


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

2016's at area dealers

1 here
http://vwmedford.com/Vehicle_Details/desc/New_Volkswagen_CC__/vehicleID/1233478


5 here
http://www.seacoastvolkswagen.com/VehicleSearchResults


----------



## Berlin2013 (Oct 6, 2015)

*RLine models - questions*



hkk_life said:


> Confusingly worded announcement. First of all, how does a MY16 Trend differ from the existing 2015 Sport? Just omits navigation? Either way, good to see CC prices trending down to where they started in 2008 when it launched. A $29k CC is a much more compelling value than one at $44k.
> 
> The PR makes it sound like there will be 3 separate R-Line models--or just 2? An Executive R-Line sounds intriguing. I am honestly surprised they haven't put the 3.6 out to pasture permanently for the US market.
> 
> Does this mean we can finally get a manual transmission with factory leather seats & a sunroof on a CC?


In response to your quote, the Highline CC (2.0T) with the Rline trim already offers manual(or standard ) trans and leather seats, sunroof, and lane/park assist. I hope that the 2016 CC will mirror same models/trims that are sold in Germany including the Dynamic Black Rline which includes carbon leather seats. Does anyone know what carbon leather seats are? thank you.


----------

